

What if every two years we now have a 100-year flood? - ck2
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/climate-change/july-dec12/climate_10-31.html

======
ck2
Or if you prefer article format:
[http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2012/10/30/Cuomo-Extreme-
weat...](http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2012/10/30/Cuomo-Extreme-weather-
needs-new-reality/UPI-46541351634041/)

